# Panic!! Someone Help me...



## rainbowlover (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I am new at this and I am about to become "mother of two"
I have been lucky enough to find someone who has offered me a pair of pigeons. 

I am in panic becuase eventhough I loved my Rainbow, I think I was lucky she did not die on me. I had no knowledge (and still don't ...) about pigeons.

She mentioned that they need to be together and while the idea just sounds AMAZING, I am affraid I may end up hurting them with my ignorance.
I need all the help I can get.. please think back when you first met your first pigeon and guide me through this exciting adventure...

What is the first thing I need... one pet carrier or two?
Do they have to be together all the time?
Do they need to be outdoors?
How about higene?
Can I use wood chips for the bottom of their cages?
Do they need straw?
Will they have babies often?
How many babies can one mom get at once?
*HOW DO I CARE FOR BABIES???*
*PANIC PANIC PANIC*  

I am so new to this!!!  

Help me please...  

Montse


----------



## Brooke (Sep 22, 2004)

How old are they going to be when you get them?


----------



## rainbowlover (Feb 13, 2005)

Good question...!  
I have no idea.. I thought they were ready to come to my home...  
This nice lady said: 

"I'm sorry to hear about your pet pigeon, if you are willing to adopt a 
bird let me know, I may have one as I do feral rehab in TO. 

Also in which city do you live and what is your space limit that you can 
offer for the birds.. if you are willing to adopt please provide me with 
some of these details and I will see if I can hook up with some others and 
be able to have you adopt a needy pigeon. 

Thank you and I am very sorry to hear about your beloved pijjies, I also 
adopted a young bird whom I raised few years ago and he sadly passed away though now I have 2 others but he was very dear to me and will always be in my heart.. "

 *I gather by this information that they are old enough.. (?)*

Montse


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Do not panic!*

Hi There Montse,The very very FIRST thing you need to do FIRST is relax and NOT panic! Take a deep breath, focus and it will all be fine.  
It depends on how many cages or carriers you need, as long as they have enough room to spread their wings.If you are limited right now for pigeon housing, and you put them together, try modifying them by putting them together,after removing the carrier doors. I do not know what kind of cages and or carriers you have, but it can be done. 
As far as being outdoors, I do not know what part of the country you live in, so that too depends. Pigeons are strong hearty creatures but if given a choice, they would probably choose a climate controlled envirionment just as mine does. Drastic changes in temps are not good for them either. I am sure that pigeons will live a lot longer and stay healthier if kept out of the elements, especially the cold winter air.
As far as being together all the time, well that should not be an issue as long as they interact well with one another, and if their previous "holders" recommended this, it should be ok.
As far as hygiene is concerned, keep the bottom of the cage or carrier lined with fresh old newspapers daily.I change mine every morning and spread shreaded paper on top of that as well.Mine likes to spread it about and "roost" on top of it when he is in a relax mode.Keep an eye on the water dish and change it when it is soiled.It helps if you can position in such a way as to prevent droppings from contaminating the water. Pigeons just love to bathe.Some people put a plastic tupperware container in the cage. Mine prefers the kitchen sink with the kitchen curtain open,and the sun shining in. They enjoy flapping their wings and tailfeathers.The fact that they are getting their feet washed is also very good, since they have a tendency to occasionally step in their droppings.  
I hear some people use straw, but change it as well.Wood chips, well I my self would not use that.
Babies? Well pigeons like to have their share of fun, and may have a tendency to produce an egg here or there, but I have not experienced that aspect of what you are asking...ahh the part of pigeons having babies that is!  I am sure someone will advise you on that, plus there are threads here on Pigeon Talk regarding Pigeons and their babies.
Welcome to the world of pigeons and I am sure you will find it very rewarding!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Montse,

You will do fine, but you will need to find out whether they are a mated pair and, if not, what sex they are. 

The person that is offering them to you will also be able to tell you what food and accommodation they are accustomed to. As she does pigeon rehab she will know a lot and also want to share it with you.

I would avoid using straw because it can hold fungus spores that may develop when the straw gets damp with droppings . I use old towels when I have pigeons in cages, they are quick to change. I wait until the droppings are dry before scrappping off.

Cynthia


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Panic Panic Panic !!*

LOL !!  

You sound like any new "Parent" fearful of making a mistake.  

Relax, you will be fine. You will pick up many great pointers here on these pages. Like any new Mom or Dad, in time, you will be an "Expert".


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

I got Piper the end of May in 2004. I made sure I had a cage ready before I took him in. The day he arrived I went and got food etc. because all he came with was parakeet seed. I use newspaper at the bottom of his cage and when he was new here, I made sure I spent alot of time with him so he got to know me.

Since Piper is a pet, he stays indoors and gets flying time in a bedroom of his own but goes into his cage at night most of the time.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Speak softly*

Yes, that is a very good point you just made ilovemydragon, about spending time with the pigeon(s)! Speak to them in a nice soft tone.They will get used to your voice, and your face as well. When I come into the house in the morning from one of my jobs, Tooter just looses his mind when he hears me and makes such a fuss. He looks forward to his play time more so than eating especially lately!He trusts now that he will not go hungry.
I have come to find as well that when I let him exercise in "his" bedroom that often times he will fly about for a few minutes and then he will go back into his "quarters".


----------



## rainbowlover (Feb 13, 2005)

*New developments!!*

Hello everyone.
Thanks for all the advise.
I received this email from my friend:

_This year I haven't had many pigeons to rehab (well, Thank God because it's a difficult and very heartbreaking tast when the pigeons are very ill ..etc)
I don't have a couple, I do have one and I recieved her from another rehabber down the street from here but the pigeon was already grown up in the wild, and I think would prefer a mate. This is why I asked about how many pigeons you could take just to get an idea.
My pigeon here is doing very well, my intention is to release her as she has become very acustom to the wild pigeons watching them from the window every day and in her case this might be the best thing for her.
Other than her, at the moment I don't have any others.. except for my own two pet pigeons 
Anyway, I will let you know if I come across any that need homes and check with you by then if you haven't got one already. 

Will keep you in mind for sure, Thanks very much._

I have a feeling this adoption may not happend. 
I will continue checking for more notices and be READY WHEN THE TIME COMES!  

Sorry for not responding to all of you right away, but I was having a lot of trouble logging in. I had to reset my password. 
I will be waiting for my pet anxiously


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*New Developments*

You are very welcome.Remember we are all just a click away if you need us!


----------

